# Guerra por el COLTAN



## gyerardos (Feb 7, 2010)

Espero se encuentren bien, y quiero comunicarles algo, ya que la mayoría o todos de los que estamos aquí somos electrónicos o computólogos, o como gusten decirle, sino, al menos tenemos un gran interes por estos artefactos los cuales necesitan de los ya muy conocidos circuitos integrados.

Me enteré del COLTAN porque mi papá, estaba leyendo un libro con un título simple pero atractivo "COLTAN", casi nadie está enterado de qué es esto, pero es algo que a todos nos tiene que preocupar.  El autor del libro es Alberto Vázquez-Figeroa, periodista y escritor, 2 novelas conocidas: El mar de Jade y Centauros.

El COLTAN (COLumbita TANtalio) es un mineral el cual, ahora apodado el oro azul. Recientemente se descubrieron sus propiedades físico-químicas con una capacidad de conducción de más de 80 veces la del cobre y más resistente al calor entre otras.  Todo esto parece beneficiarnos, pero el problema de esto es que las reservas son excasas, el 80% de éstas se encuentran en el Congo, África y sabemos la avaricia del hombre y de las empresas transnacionales han hecho que se desate una guerra la cual, según Alberto Vázquez, han conllevado a 4 millones de muertes aproximadamente, y debido al control en las comunicaciones han hecho que nadie se entere de éstas.  

El COLTAN se ocupa en los monitores LCD, microprocesadores como intel y amd, sistemas de telecomunicaciones, sistemas GPS etcétera, de una década a otra, nos hemos hecho dependientes de éste mineral, para que se hagan una idea de su valor.

Esto es una pequeña introducción a toda la información que pueden obtener del Coltan, pueden comprar el libro, investigar en internet o eligan el método que más les agrade, les dejo un reportaje dividido en 3 partes para que de alguna manera u otra no sean partidarios de la masacre y del poco valor humano que tienen las empresas.  Pueden empezar por compartir la información.

Gracias por sus comentarios.

Parte 1:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wJVouIgwuw&feature=related

Parte 2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_dWcU4jUB0&feature=related

Parte 3:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sz_oXXvHi7Y&feature=related

Les dejo una lista de las empresas involucradas con la masacre de la que casi no nos enteramos:

Alcatel, Compaq, Dell, Ericsson, HP, IBM, Lucent, Motorola, Nokia, Siemens, AMD, AVX, Epcos, Hitachi, Intel, Kemet, NEC.


----------



## electrodan (Feb 8, 2010)

Los niños esclavos no son ninguna novedad.
El tantalio casi solo se usa en condensadores electrolíticos, y todos aquí sabemos que lo que realmente importa son los circuitos integrados (que NO llevan tantalio, que yo sepa).
Eso de que todos los aparatos eléctricos dejarían de funcionar sin tantalio es mentira, solo se harían un poco mas grandes y pesados debido a necesitar condensadores mas grandes (en tamaño).
Los aviones podrían funcionar perfectamente. Los satélites también. Las computadoras personales también (al menos las de escritorio, que con hacer un poco mas extensa la placa base ya cabrían los condensadores).


----------



## Eter (Feb 8, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> Los niños esclavos no son ninguna novedad.
> El tantalio casi solo se usa en condensadores electrolíticos, y todos aquí sabemos que lo que realmente importa son los circuitos integrados (que NO llevan tantalio, que yo sepa).
> Eso de que todos los aparatos eléctricos dejarían de funcionar sin tantalio es mentira, solo se harían un poco mas grandes y pesados debido a necesitar condensadores mas grandes (en tamaño).
> Los aviones podrían funcionar perfectamente. Los satélites también. Las computadoras personales también (al menos las de escritorio, que con hacer un poco mas extensa la placa base ya cabrían los condensadores).



Buen aporte... Si desan ampliar:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coltan


----------



## eserock (Feb 8, 2010)

Este material al igual que muchos otros cuando han sido descubiertos, generan  muchas opiniones con su respectiva carga de movimientos economicos y desde luego el riesgo de vida para muchas personas. 
De lo poco que  yo conozco de el es que se utiliza en  muchos procesos indutriales quimicos, electronicos y en la industria del acero, ya que permite combinaciones de elementos y materiales que de alguna manera son antagonicos. de ahi su importancia, permite protesis cardiacas mas estables, aceros con niveles de oxidacion bajisimos, y en electronica permite desarrollar reacciones que hacen mas pequeños los componentes. Hace algunos años se hablaba que lo microelectronica ya estaba llegando al limite de escalacion de componentes Intel señalaba que llegar a tecnologia de 28 Micrones era un tope   ahora ya no hablan de ello gracias a  los nuevos oxidos basados en tantalio. Todo progreso conlleva riesgos y sacrificios, lo malo es que  el progreso sea tomado por grupos politicos como el caso de africa (de los que hay muchos en cuanto explotacion infantil).


----------



## gyerardos (Feb 8, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo contigo electrodan, pero lo más preocupante de esto no es tanto que nos quedemos sin equipos portátiles o compactos, sino de la avaricia tanto de los gobiernos como las empresas, en fin: del hombre, que por un poco de dinero se sacrifican tantas vidas de gente que no tiene otra alternativa más que seguir viviendo en ese lugar.


----------

